# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Các tiêu chuẩn bắt buộc có của dịch thuật viên

## Trans24h

Điều 27 Nghị định số 23/2015/NĐ-CP về cấp bản sao từ sổ gốc, chứng thực bản sao từ bản chính, chứng thực chữ ký và chứng thực hợp đồng, giao dịch (gọi tắt là Nghị định số:23/2015/NĐ-CP) quy định tiêu chuẩn, điều kiện của người biên dịch (Dịch thuật viên, Biên dịch viên).

*Nghị định số:23/2015/NĐ-CP Quy định:*

1. Có tố chất hành vi dân sự đầy đủ theo quy định của pháp luật. vấn đề đó các bạn dễ nắm bắt rồi

_"khả năng hành vi đầy đủ_

_Người thành niên là người từ đủ 18 tuổi trở lên có năng lực hành vi dân sự đầy đủ, trừ trường hợp bị tuyên bố mất tố chất hành vi hoặc hạn chế năng lực hành vi dân sự. Pháp luật chỉ quy định độ tuổi tối thiểu mà không quy định độ tuổi tối đa của những người có năng lực pháp luật dân sự đầy đủ. Những người này có đầy đủ tư cách chủ thể, toàn quyền tham gia vào quan hệ dân sự với tư cách là chủ thể độc lập và tự chịu nhiệm vụ về những hành vi bởi họ thực hiện._

_Những người từ đủ 18 tuổi trở lên được cho là có tố chất hành vi dân sự đầy đủ. Họ chỉ bị mất khả năng hành vi hoặc bị hạn chế khả năng hành vi khi có quyết định của toà án về việc hạn chế hoặc mất năng lực hành vi dân sự. Theo quy định của Luật hôn nhân và gia đình thì nữ từ 18 tuổi (17 tuổi 1 ngày)  trở lên có quyền kết hôn mà theo quy định này thì nữ đủ tuổi kết hôn vẫn có khả năng chưa có đầy đủ tố chất hành vi."_

2. Có bằng cử nhân ngoại ngữ trở lên về ngôn ngữ nước ngoài cần dịch thuật hoặc có bằng tốt nghiệp đại học trở lên đối với ngôn ngữ nước ngoài cần dịch.

Đối với ngôn ngữ không phổ biến mà người dịch không có bằng cử nhân ngoại ngữ, bằng tốt nghiệp đại học theo quy định tại Khoản này thì phải thông thạo ngôn ngữ cần dịch.

*Điều 28 Nghị định số 23/2015/NĐ-CP quy định cộng tác viên dịch thuật:*

1. Người có đủ tiêu chuẩn, điều kiện theo quy định tại Điều 27 của nghị định này được làm cộng tác viên dịch thuật của phòng tư pháp, văn phòng dịch thuật công chứng trong phạm vi cả nước. Phòng tư pháp, văn phòng dịch thuật công chứng có nhiệm vụ kiểm tra tiêu chuẩn, điều kiện của cộng tác viên dịch thuật và lập danh sách cộng tác viên dịch thuật của phòng, báo cáo sở tư pháp phê duyệt.

2. Trên cơ sở danh sách cộng tác viên dịch thuật đã được sở tư pháp phê duyệt, phòng tư pháp niêm yết công khai tại trụ sở của phòng tư pháp để tạo điều kiện thuận lợi cho người yêu cầu chứng thực trong việc liên hệ với người dịch.

3. Người dịch là cộng tác viên của phòng tư pháp hay văn phòng dịch thuật phải ký hợp đồng cộng tác viên dịch thuật với phòng tư pháp, văn phòng dịch thuật trong đó xác định rõ trách nhiệm của người dịch đối với nội dung, chất lượng của bản dịch.



*Điều 29 Nghị định số 23/2015/NĐ-CP quy định đăng ký chữ ký mẫu như sau:*

Người dịch là cộng tác viên của phòng tư pháp hay văn phòng dịch thuật công chứng phải đăng ký chữ ký mẫu tại phòng tư pháp. Khi đăng ký chữ ký mẫu, người dịch phải nộp văn bản đề nghị đăng ký chữ ký mẫu và trực tiếp ký trước mặt trưởng phòng tư pháp 03 (ba) chữ ký mẫu trong văn bản đề nghị đăng ký chữ ký mẫu.

Tham khảo chi tiết nghị định 23/2015/NĐ-CP Về cấp bản sao từ sổ gốc, chứng thực bản sao từ bản chính, chứng thực chữ ký và chứng thực hợp đồng, giao dịch.

Như vậy, để trở thành cộng tác viên dịch thuật tại phòng tư pháp hay văn phòng dịch thuật công chứng, bạn cần đáp ứng yêu cầu và thực hiện thủ tục như pháp luật quy định ở trên.

Chúc các bạn sức khoẻ và thắng lợi!

----------

